# LGD-4033 - Brawn or Platinum Nutraceuticals?



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with LGD manufacturers? Just want to make sure what I buy is legit LGD-4033

Choice is Platinum Nutraceuticals SARM-LGD or Brawn SARM:LGD

Anyone ran these?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I would go with Platinum Nutraceuticals

I believe brawn got busted a while back for supplying bunk pro hormones, that's off the top of my head.

Could try dna lgd 4033 , i've used their stuff and it worked as it should.

Here we go.

SARMS

I'm going with the quad stack, three sarms and throwing in some gw501516 on top.

Should make for an interesting bridge.


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks man, yeah was gonna go with DNA from JWsupplements - sadly they're sold out and I cant find another UK retailer.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

barndoor5 said:


> Thanks man, yeah was gonna go with DNA from JWsupplements - sadly they're sold out and I cant find another UK retailer.


So i see hmm, could try buying the quad stack perhaps?

There is rad140, but that's not over here yet.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Might be a bit late but I bought it from these guys.

SARM LGD-4033 - 60 Capsules - Factory Supplements


----------



## storm13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> So i see hmm, could try buying the quad stack perhaps?
> 
> There is rad140, but that's not over here yet.


have yoz bought quad stack from jw yet mate? i think ill go with them in about a week to add it on my epi cycle


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

storm13 said:


> have yoz bought quad stack from jw yet mate? i think ill go with them in about a week to add it on my epi cycle


Yup got two bottles, plan on snagging another two with their gw.

I'll be on it this weekend.


----------



## storm13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> Yup got two bottles, plan on snagging another two with their gw.
> 
> I'll be on it this weekend.


ill def stay away from gw but 2 bottles? what dosages u intend to run and for how long?

at those stack dosages for me 1 cap a day is enough,and 60 days is plenty


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

storm13 said:


> ill def stay away from gw but 2 bottles? what dosages u intend to run and for how long?
> 
> at those stack dosages for me 1 cap a day is enough,and 60 days is plenty


2 caps ed 5 on 2 off for as long as I fancy.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> 2 caps ed 5 on 2 off for as long as I fancy.


What is the exact product your using mate?


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

barndoor5 said:


> Anyone have any experience with LGD manufacturers? Just want to make sure what I buy is legit LGD-4033
> 
> Choice is Platinum Nutraceuticals SARM-LGD or Brawn SARM:LGD
> 
> Anyone ran these?


On one site I've seen, Chaos & Pain have released a LGD prod cut but I'm unsure on the brand...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Leoniidas said:


> What is the exact product your using mate?


Quad Stack | Invitro Labs | JW Supplements


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've got some of the Platinum stuff on the way to me actually, gonna run 12mg a day until all 3 bottles are gone (8-9 weeks) with 30mg of Ostarine. So pretty aggressive cycle.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> On one site I've seen, Chaos & Pain have released a LGD prod cut but I'm unsure on the brand...


I've got the Chaos & Pain one on the way.

I'm also a bit worried about the brand :/ I guess I'll let you know.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> I've got the Chaos & Pain one on the way.
> 
> I'm also a bit worried about the brand :/ I guess I'll let you know.


When do you plan on running it mate?


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> When do you plan on running it mate?


The moment it comes... I ordered it Saturday should be here by now tbf :/ Hopefully tomorrow.

I'll do 10mg/day 12 weeks. Unless I don't feel anthing in the first few weeks, from what I've read if it's real then I should definitely feel 10mg...


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> When do you plan on running it mate?


Just took my third 10mg dose.

Not feeling any different yet but I'll give it a at least 10 days.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> Just took my third 10mg dose.
> 
> Not feeling any different yet but I'll give it a at least 10 days.


Yes I would say 10-14 days should be feeling something by then mate


----------



## Mnemotron (Jun 24, 2015)

what do you think about neanderthal v2 by dna anabolics?. I'm on last week with LGD-4033 by PN and i'd like to try it


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Mnemotron said:


> what do you think about neanderthal v2 by dna anabolics?. I'm on last week with LGD-4033 by PN and i'd like to try it


How did your LGD run go by PN?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mnemotron said:


> what do you think about neanderthal v2 by dna anabolics?. I'm on last week with LGD-4033 by PN and i'd like to try it


I'd also be very interested to hear your opinions of their LGD, had mine delivered today and going to start it next week.


----------



## Mnemotron (Jun 24, 2015)

I said:


> I'd also be very interested to hear your opinions of their LGD' date=' had mine delivered today and going to start it next week.[/quote']
> 
> i ran 5 weeks at 8mg ED.....gained about 2kg of lean mass and lost a bit of fat over abs.A lot of strenght and fast recovery in the gym...i liked this cycle.
> 
> Had back pumps the 1st week,solved with taurine


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Mnemotron said:


> i ran 5 weeks at 8mg ED.....gained about 2kg of lean mass and lost a bit of fat over abs.A lot of strenght and fast recovery in the gym...i liked this cycle.
> 
> Had back pumps the 1st week,solved with taurine


Back pumps from a sarm within a week? That sounds more like AAS... I know on another forum PN were asked to show their 3rd party labs tests and they didn't...


----------



## Mnemotron (Jun 24, 2015)

Leoniidas said:


> Back pumps from a sarm within a week? That sounds more like AAS... I know on another forum PN were asked to show their 3rd party labs tests and they didn't...


with LGD is possible....it's the strongest SARM....


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

barndoor5 said:


> Anyone have any experience with LGD manufacturers? Just want to make sure what I buy is legit LGD-4033
> 
> Choice is Platinum Nutraceuticals SARM-LGD or Brawn SARM:LGD
> 
> Anyone ran these?


Which one did you end up going with mate?


----------



## Hercules1982 (Jul 25, 2014)

I used Brawn Nutrition's SARM LGD for a cut, worked very well!

Currently using Chaos & Pain SARM LGD for a bulk, treats me good too


----------

